# good deal



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

today in the paper i found a 20g and 55g plus accesories for $100.

good deal?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds like a great deal to me.. is it glass or plexi?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, sounds good from here.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd buy it!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds good to me


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Great deal, i'd buy!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

plex or glass ?


----------

